# Nearly recovered, anxiety hitting me.



## Zephar (Mar 1, 2011)

So, it's been about two months since I got it, and as of right now I feel like it's gone down to almost nothing, but what I have right now is mild discomfort with reality (huge contrast to when it first started and things looked frozen in time and like cartoon objects,) to the point it makes my anxiety worry that somehow I have recovered, I just still am uncomfortable with things, and always will be, now I recognize this is irrational, and hell, I'd say I've been extremely lucky, feeling this close after only a couple of months. This is just a barrier I will have to get past like any other. My question though to anyone who has recovered, did you feel like this before recovery? Or was it more of a *click* into place?


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

you did it from moving on and accepting, or?


----------



## Zephar (Mar 1, 2011)

The progress I've made has been from moving on and accepting it, as well as not backing out of situations I know are going to make my dr/dp feel worse many times over.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah, thats the hardest part for me...is allowing people to see how bad ive gotten. Im scared of appearing weird, awkward and out of it infront of people, and its kept me in my room for a long time. So being around people regardless of whether you looked weird or not was how you recovered? did you do mindfulness at all?


----------



## Zephar (Mar 1, 2011)

Hm, I'm not sure what you mean by mindfulness. But yeah, one thing I've also found is that dr/dp is one of those things that nobody can tell you are off at all. For example, I do some acting stuff, and on the team of people I'm one of the senior members and considered by most to be the best actor on the team, so I have been obligated to go out and do things (say if someone backs out, or I have to help a newer guy, and then of course I do a good amount of them that I'm signed up to do.) And right when I got dr/dp was just starting the time of year when we have a LOT of them. So I couldn't just back out of it, I remember one night where it was really bad, we were supposed to go on but it was postponed a hour and a half, so I was sitting there wandering around through an unfamiliar hallway, dressed in native american clothing, a big ass medicine man headdress thing on my head with horns and that, full face paint, and my thoughts entirely bored and nothing to think about, so I was becoming more and more aware of dr/dp. By the time we went on I was barely conscious, I was hallucinating to the point I could barely see and all of my body was either really hot or really cold, and the cold/hot spots were morphing around in my body. I pretty much went on auto-pilot that entire ceremony. But the point of this all is that even then, nobody could tell anything was off, and this is acting, where you're supposed to pay extra attention to how you're saying things. I'd be a lot more worried about staying inside and letting your dr/dp get out of hand rather then being worried about people viewing you weirdly, because chances are they won't notice a thing.


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I feel the same. I'm scared that this dp/dr shit will never leave me unaffected. Like, I'll always consider everything strange. I can accept this reality in a way, but I still feel like a stranger to myself. I feel trapped inside of myself. I'm not panicing over stuff anymore, but I always have this feeling of discomfort and weirdness.


----------



## samisworried (Apr 12, 2011)

i am going through exactly the same sort of thing i am 4 weeks in and i feel almost normal but i have been stuck in the same place for like the last week and feel like i have made no progress its weird i still have a slight feeling of anxiety because im worried im going to be stuck in this perpetual state even though i can leave my life fine and i still go out and do things i seem to feel tired dizzy sometimes and cant concentrate like i used to but things dont really seem unreal to me now i know they are real i just cant sort of focus on them

DO YOU HAVE TO GO THROUGH THIS LAST STAGE AND THEN YOU GRADUALLY FEEL PERFECTLY NORMAL AGAIN OR DO YOU JUST SNAP OUT OF IT ONE DAY


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I found with learning how to manage DPD that I did go through many stages to get to a place where I felt symptom free. I was 24/7 for 8 months for my last flare up, and coming out of it I did go through a stage of anxiety. It was a kind of adaption period where I needed to adjust to not having the symptoms with me or not having them at the previous intensity. Keep working through it. I found not buying into thoughts about "what ifs" and just staying focused on what I was needing to do to get back on track helped. Do use strategies to help with anxiety if you have them..if you dont I recomend to start finding ones that work for you.

Good Luck!


----------

